# Ruger or Taurus



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm looking at picking up two firearms this year for myself for handgun hunting. One will be for deer (.357,.44 mag), the other will be for small game (.22lr,.22wmr). I'm not trying to start a long winded debate on the two Mfgrs but, who do you think has the edge in accuracy and reliability.
For Ruger I was thinking in the lines of the Blackhawk/GP100 and the New Single Six. As Taurus goe either the 608 or the 444. My eyese are not what they used to be so I need to be able to mount scopes as well. Last year was my first year hunting with a Handgun and now I think I'm hooked for life. Thanks for any advice on this.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Ruger has a big edge. Get what ever you like with a 6" barrel .44mag for the deer. Get the .22/.22wmr for small critters. You grandsons will be hunting with them one day. They'll remember you as being a very wise man for having bought such fine guns that have lasted so long. Good luck.:smt023


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Another vote for Rugers all-around. Currently own 2 of the GP-series guns. Reliable, accurate, bull-strong. 

Go Ruger! :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes - don't buy a Taurus. Get the RUger. Better quality


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks all, looks like ruger has it hands down. Just one question though. I see you can mount a scope on the Single Six/Blackhawk/Super Blackhawk but can you mount one one the GP's? I don't mean to sound clueless on this but I have really very little expierence with handguns for hunting. As stated in another post I did take a deer last year with a (friends) .357 @ 60 yds with good results. Is the .357 a good choice or should I bump up to the .44 mag? I doubt any of my shots will exceed 75yds where I hunt at this time. The last thing I want to do is not harvest a deer cleanly and lose it.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Really either one will take out a deer within 75yds if loaded up right. You can put a scope on one if you wish. Your local gunsmith or shop can help you pick out the right one. I have shot a lot within that range and never felt the need of a scope but each to his own. Good luck.:smt033


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Nov 25, 2006)

grey-wolf,
I'll have to put in another vote for the Ruger. I've owned a Ruger GP-100 with a 6" barrel and it was the most reliable, accurate and easy to handle .357 Mag. that I've ever owned. :smt023

As for a .22, I suggest the Ruger 22/45 with your choice of barrel length. The 22/45 grip angle makes this pistol easier to handle. The one that I owned was very accurate and reliable. :smt023

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

another ruger vote.it will still be slinging lead when the taurus goes belly up & out of time:anim_lol:


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Well I put a Ruger GP100 in layaway last week. Blued 6" looks nice. now I just gotta order some new grips for it. The grips that are on it are ok but i held a SBH that had the Houge mono grip on it and really liked the way they felt. They look a little funny but I don't care how it looks just how it shoots. Now comes the waiting game, I hate that part. 90 days and it will be all mine. Ya'll have a good one.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've not use any Taurus in the calibers you are wanting. i have the Rugers and everything I've got from Ruger was outstanding (I've had a Redhawk 44 mag, 357 Blackhawk, GP 100, and a few Mazrk II's A Mark III, adn a dozen 10-22). I still miss my Redhawk terribly. Taurus makes a pretty good gun (at least the ones I've had), I've got a friend that all he will have is a Taurus but I just can't bring myself to make that commitment.  From my personal experiemces..I'd roll with the Rugers..you get plenty of bang for your buck:smt023


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

I hunt with the Taurus Raging Bull 454 and have never had a problem with the gun. The ported barrel is the way to go!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Capt. Rick Hiott, that gun is a beast!


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

Rugers revolvers have given me the least problems of any I've owned. I've owned a Redhawk in 41mag, a Redhawk in 44mag, a Blackhawk in 45 LC, two Blackhawks in 44 mag, and my favorite was a Bisley Hunter in 44 mag with a Leupold LER scope. Shot everything from prarie dogs to elk with them. Only wore one to the point it was noticeably getting tired. It found a new home with a normal shooter (gave him a price he couldn't believe) and lived happily ever after. They all had holster wear and scratches and dings on them from being heavily used and shot alot. I'd definitely get a Ruger revolver.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

It sure dont kick like one.


----------



## Ala Tom (Apr 1, 2011)

Everyone seems to focus on revolvers here but I would add that Ruger makes fine semi-auto pistols in several calibers from .22 to .45. These are good in states where open carry is not allowed. For revolvers I would also include single action for hunting as well as for general carry in the woods. As to the consideration of Taurus, I have owned several Rugers but have only fired Taurus guns as rentals at the range. The poor quality of Taurus guns seems to agree with what many people say about them. I would trust a Ruger to function well and to be safe.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

+1 on Ruger, solid, dependable and overbuilt like a tank.......JJ


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm considering a 44 Mag. for deer hunting, here in Ohio too. My favorite would be the Ruger Bisley Hunter, which is both reliable and accurate.

As for small game, I recommend either a Ruger 22/45 or a Browning Buckmark. I've owned both and both were equally accurate and reliable. However, Smith & Wesson has a nice .22 pistol called their 22A and there are several versions of it...including a camo model.

Good luck with your choices!
Bowhunter57


----------



## DesignBizProf (Aug 29, 2012)

Hands down Ruger! I own two and really enjoy both.


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

Life is too short to waste on Taurus. Good move with the GP-100. You're gonna love it.


----------



## Reddog1 (Oct 26, 2011)

Have both brands and won't get another Tarrus in any caliber. Rugers are far better guns but cost more. You get what you pay for.


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

Go with the Ruger, you won't be sorry. The Taurus on the other hand can be hit or miss quality wise.


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

grey-wolf said:


> I'm looking at picking up two firearms this year for myself for handgun hunting. One will be for deer (.357,.44 mag), the other will be for small game (.22lr,.22wmr). I'm not trying to start a long winded debate on the two Mfgrs but, who do you think has the edge in accuracy and reliability. For Ruger I was thinking in the lines of the Blackhawk/GP100 and the New Single Six. As Taurus goe either the 608 or the 444. My eyese are not what they used to be so I need to be able to mount scopes as well. Last year was my first year hunting with a Handgun and now I think I'm hooked for life. Thanks for any advice on this.


I have both the GP100 (4" barrel) and the Ruger New Single Six Convertible (5.5" barrel), both in stainless steel. I promise that you won't be disappointed with these two. That's not to say that Taurus is junk. I've never had any problems with any Taurus I've ever owned. I like Taurus to. I would suggest checking out the Ruger Super Redhawk in 44 Mag. It comes with a built in scope base and recoil with full power loads is extremely manageable. The recoil of the Ruger Blackhawk in 44 mag is punishing. I've had both and sold the Blackhawk.

Don <><


----------



## rexherring (Nov 13, 2012)

I've been hunting deer for a few years with my Ruger Blackhawk in .45 Colt. The last three mule deer were taken with it and I can't say enough good about them. They do make a "Hunter" model that has a grooved rib on it for scopes. Rugers are built like tanks, mine can shoot a 300 gr cast at about 1300 fps and will penetrate a mule deer lengthwise.


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

Rugers all the way....although I have had a couple Taurus in .38 Special....they worked fine....but I just could
not get into the idea of any long-term reliability with them.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Years ago I used to, 'moonlight' nights and weekends by working at a large gun shop. I tell you for a fact: There wasn't any gun in the store that came back for warrantee service more often than Taurus pistols. Not a week went by that, at least, one of them wouldn't show up on the other side of the sales counter, and often in the hands of a very disappointed looking purchaser. It got to the point where I simply wouldn't sell them; but the boss (a good friend of mine) never said anything to me about staying away from the Taurus display case.


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

Ruger! I've hunted with my Super Blackhawk .44 magnum...I've owned it since 1984 and it's never failed me.


----------



## canislupis (Nov 3, 2014)

No brainer in my opinion , Ruger, Ruger, Ruger all of my Rugers have been excellent firearms


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The GP-100 is a great revolver. Personally, I would have recommended the Super Redhawk in .44 Magnum for hunting because you're good to go out past 100 yards, with practice and a good scope and the right ammo, plus it comes complete with an excellent scope-mounting set-up.

The .357 out of a short barrel is adequate for short range deer hunting if you can place your shot well, but I don't know whether the GP-100 has to be drilled for a scope mount. I also don't know if the available .357 bullets will expand well at the lower velocities you will be getting at longer ranges.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Had a Taurus PT 92AF for years. No prob with it except one time I tried some cheap chinese ammo. It was all slightly over sized. If I fully loaded the clip, the first round would jam as I jacked the slide. 
Dumped that stuff and went with S&B.
Didn't keep it's value very well. Sold that and some other guns and bought 'his and hers' Ruger SRc's and are very happy with them. You just have to be sure to whack the butt of the mag when you load it to be sure it's seated or might not feed well. Think it's just in need of some break in time.
Now to find a retention holster for it. emailed Blackhawk about a week and a half ago, no reply. Called them about 3 days ago w/ promise that someone would call me back. Hasn't happened yet and I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## StevenAdair (Dec 4, 2014)

I've deer hunted with a Ruger Super Blackhawk .44 mag 10.5 inch barrel (no scope) since 1984...it's fantastic. It had two hammer springs under the grip and I removed one spring. My eyes are going too, but the first few years I had the Blackhawk I could hit better with it than an open sighted rifle up to 50 yards. I have also used a S&W K-22 Masterpiece for small game since 1969...it too is a wonderful revolver.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

I had never any problem with my Taurus. When I purchased it many told me hell. I never experienced any problem with Taurus service or repairs.
I have mostly Walther guns but also S&W.
I have only one Taurus, the PT111MillenniumPro. This gun is at least 6 years old chambered in 9mm and has thousands of round fired. I can’t remember on any hick ups, and I shoot any brand or reload through it. It is my EDC and is at this moment IWB and I personally fully trust in that weapon, based on experience with that particular gun.
In my opinion a Taurus weapon today is a decent manufactured product. I would say in the quality of an S&W. The service is standard compared with others. The warranty is not. Compared to others Taurus promises a life time warranty. But be aware that the owner has to pay for the transport from and to the Taurus-Gunsmith after 90 days based on purchases date. Also be aware that a local gunsmith may not repairs the gun because Taurus does not sell parts to local Gunsmiths. 
Other than that, Taurus is a good product compared with others. 
Opinion off.


----------



## Lee Hunter (May 25, 2011)

Having personal experience with both brands, I prefer Ruger firearms in every way.


----------



## RAEIndustries (Oct 6, 2017)

RUDY RUDY RUDY!!

oh I mean RUGER! RUGER! RUGER!


----------



## HogHunter (Mar 13, 2018)

I noticed this tread was started in Feb. 2008, a little over 10 years ago. Things can change in 10 years. Ten years ago, the Taurus service department gave a reasonable turn around on repairs. It is not so now. Used to, you could get your repairs done in about two months. Now you are lucky to get it back in 12 months. Ruger will have your handgun back to you in three weeks, sometimes less. They have a great service department. You can call them and talk to the tech that is repairing your gun. Let's face it, every gun manufacturer is going to have a firearm that needs repairs once in a while. What good is a gun if you don't have it to shoot? In this thread, there was a man that said he had a gun that was showing some wear and he sold it. I would bet Ruger would have refurbished the gun, in warranty or out of warranty, free of charge. They stand behind their product.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I know it's an old thread, but it gives me a chance to brag on my favorite hunting handgun, a Ruger Super Blackhawk 44 Magnum 7.5 barrel I bought new in 1976. I have a cross-chest ballistic nylon holster made for it years ago by a local guy which is very comfortable when moving through high brush and swamp conditions looking for wild pigs and Florida whitetail deer.

I've never owned a Redhawk, but I do have a S&W Model 29 6.5" barrel and it has more felt recoil by a fair amount, to me. With a fat Pachmayr grip on the Super Blackhawk and with the weight, the recoil is quite manageable unless I use my max 240 grain loads. Then, it makes the water in your knees shake, the ground rumble, and kind of hurts a little. Nonetheless, it has taken many hogs and deer over the years. It also makes the stalking in heavy brush process easier and quieter than carrying around a long gun.


----------



## Robert35 (Mar 28, 2019)

Always ruger!!!!!!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Snap-on or Harbor Freight? Made in the U.S.A. or Brazillian?

*RUGER!!!*

GW


----------



## PetrYan (Aug 26, 2019)

Everything here seems to be focused on revolvers, but I would add that Ruger produces excellent semi-automatic pistols in several calibers from .22 to .45. This is good in states where open carrying is prohibited. For revolvers, I would also include one action for hunting, as well as for general carry in the forest. Regarding the consideration of Taurus, I had several Rugers, but I only shot Taurus as a rental at the training ground, I personally considered all the options on the check here. The poor quality of Taurus guns seems to be consistent with what many are saying about them. I would trust Ruger to function well and be safe.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Even if Ruger and Taurus were of equal quality (they are not) Rugers warranty and customer service would tip the scales in their favor.

GW


----------



## CkahilSakir (Aug 27, 2019)

I've been hunting deer for a few years with my Ruger Blackhawk in .45 Colt. The last three mule deer were taken with it and I can't say enough good about them. They do make a "Hunter" model that has a grooved rib on it for scopes. Rugers are built like tanks, mine can shoot a 300 gr cast at about 1300 fps and will penetrate a mule deer lengthwise.


----------



## SaburKolinc (Aug 30, 2019)

Years ago I used to, 'moonlight' nights and weekends by working at a large gun shop. I tell you for a fact: There wasn't any gun in the store that came back for warrantee service more often than Taurus pistols. Not a week went by that, at least, one of them wouldn't show up on the other side of the sales counter, and often in the hands of a very disappointed looking purchaser. It got to the point where I simply wouldn't sell them; but the boss (a good friend of mine) never said anything to me about staying away from the Taurus display casinomaxi .


----------

